# Get the Grill Ready



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you be running a little late you can speed the hard wood burn up with a air tubing from your compressor. Sorry, I don't do videos.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can just see explaining that to the Fire Marshall during a dry California summer.:biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

That was one of my sons and no fire threat that day but in the vid he did blow one of the oak chunks of wood completely outta the smoker/charcoal grill. I hope he doesn't think of his Oxygen bottle and try that. With just air it looked like a forge.


----------

